# 3D stool or hip quiver?



## fapedrique (Mar 30, 2015)

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## dirtrooster (Feb 2, 2014)

angel hip quiver personally


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Depends on the venue. If I know I'm gonna be on an ASA range and things are gonna be slow and I'm gonna want snacks and stuff, I'll tote the stool.

For a local shoot, or fita event, I'll go with a hip quiver.

Just my choice.


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Depends on the venue. If I know I'm gonna be on an ASA range and things are gonna be slow and I'm gonna want snacks and stuff, I'll tote the stool.
> 
> For a local shoot, or fita event, I'll go with a hip quiver.
> 
> Just my choice.


Same here


----------



## fapedrique (Mar 30, 2015)

What kind of hip quiver?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

If I go to a big ASA event definitely a stool because with five or six shooters for target it makes for a long day if I'm out just a local shoot most of the time just a hip quiver.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Like everybody else stool for the bigger shoots take all my gear rain suit tools etc..hip quiver for the local smaller shoots. Easton makes a good hip quiver


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Get the browning stool from lancasters, it is awesome. We use our stools every day at home, you can lay your stuff on it and it holds your arrows and all your stuff is in the compartment and your bow leans up against it when you go get your arrows. We also use ours at the local shoots, they just work and I like not having a quiver on my belt walking on the lanes and pulling arrows and just in general I don't like them on me. I do have a quiver for when I shoot indoor but that is the only time i use it.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I use my tall Browning stool all the time, keeping score or pulling arrows my bow sits on the stool not on the ground.


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

i like the angled hip quiver best but i have been thinkng of a stool for asa myself


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Local shoots I prefer the good old field quiver. IBO/ASA or bigger local shoots I go with the stool.


----------



## fapedrique (Mar 30, 2015)

Any recommendations on quivers?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I really like easton field quiver. It has lasted several years. It has a good amount of storage and rings to clip things onto


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

I prefer the stool all of the time. I don't like sitting my bow on the ground.

Ala Archer


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

One thing about quivers, I shot the Winter Cam Classic last year and a guy next to me shot with a quiver with like 12 arrows in it. PITA as every time he moved the arrows were hitting me.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Seat no doubt. The first time you hit a backup you'll be wishing you had one! Plus it's a place for the bow to lay.


----------



## fapedrique (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks all for your responses!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 011brute (Dec 15, 2010)

We build these this one is my wife's mine has a release pouch also on it holds your drink, arrows, bow and like I said mine has a release bag also they work great for shooting 3D.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

From my experience the reason local shoots ever back up is because guys bring stools along. They must feel compelled to sit down at every target whether there is a line or not......leave the stool at home if you're going to a local shoot. ASA/ IBO shoot do what you want; i wont be there getting irritated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

if its a long walk to the range I often opt to leave the stool behind seems like it gets to be more aggrivation than its worth if you have a long walk like in london


----------



## sdemps (Feb 22, 2014)

I use both hip quiver and stool. Stool if shooting a ASA event. Hip quiver when shooting local events


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Padgett said:


> Get the browning stool from lancasters, it is awesome. We use our stools every day at home, you can lay your stuff on it and it holds your arrows and all your stuff is in the compartment and your bow leans up against it when you go get your arrows. We also use ours at the local shoots, they just work and I like not having a quiver on my belt walking on the lanes and pulling arrows and just in general I don't like them on me. I do have a quiver for when I shoot indoor but that is the only time i use it.


But that's because your group takes 20 minutes at each target!! LOL

I use the hip quiver for short shoots or shoots that require a lot of walking, and the seat for longer venues that I may need a snack, drink, or where I have to wait behind Padgett.

I have a Vista quiver that has lasted a long time.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Once we get to outdoor 3D tournies - its my stool all the time.

Everything is in it that I need, its just handier.


----------

